# Labs



## tdagostino (Sep 7, 2015)

I have a question about normal labs that are on the low side.

I am having extreme symptoms of fatigue, sensitivity to cold, forgetfulness, muscle aches, and a new symptom, vertigo on my right side.

I have been having constant migraines and dizziness. I saw a neurologist and he diagnosed me with vertigo with fainting that is a symptoms from my Hashimoto's.

Has anyone else still had symptoms even with a low normal lab result.

Thanks,

Tara


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sure, plenty of people do.

Do you have your labs and the reference ranges to share?


----------



## tdagostino (Sep 7, 2015)

The only test done on Sept 3, 2015 was my TSH

TSH 1.630

Tara


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would ask for a full thyroid panel, to include: TSH, free t4, free t3, TPO, and TSI.


----------

